# Mock Drill: Teen Accidently Injected with Antidote



## TTLWHKR (Jul 24, 2005)

Mistake in emergency drill draws concern          
Written by Jenny Barkley     


A mistake in procedure during the emergency drill Tuesday evening at the Edgar County Airport caused concern from coordinators, the teen volunteer and family, and everyone involved. Assistant county emergency coordinator Duane Fidler confirmed today that a teen volunteer was accidentally injected with an authentic antidote for nerve agent contamination during the mock emergency.
“There was a mistake during the drill,” said Fidler. “The teen was always under observation and exhibited no ill effects and no change in vital signs.” 

Fidler added that officials thought such a happening was “impossible,” but he verifies it did happen. 

He assured that the matter is being researched in depth. 

“We are investigating and have already changed protocols so this will never happen again. We will get to the bottom of it,” Fidler promised. 

Officials are looking at which antidote was used by the medical personnel on the scene who were suited and giving triage (emergency treatment.) 

Coordinator Terry Hackett said the auto injectors used in the drill are simulations of the actual anti-agent injectors that when pressed against the leg deliver a spring-loaded injection. The practice injectors are clearly marked and also give a “click and go” sound. 

Fidler added that in other countries such as Israel, homes are stocked with antidotal injectors in case of terrorist attacks in the Middle East, providing victims with self-treatment. 

“No one has ever had serious medical effects from accidental injections or incurred lasting effects, to my knowledge,” said Fidler. 

He added that officials have a responsibility to find the cause of the mistake, and they will do so, as they have promised the teen’s parents and for the safety of future volunteers. < 

“Safety is very important,” Fidler added. “There may be accountability and further changes in procedures following the investigation.” 

To add to the drama of the drill, helicopters spotted over Paris Tuesday evening were attributed to the emergency medical drill. Actually, the helicopters were operated by a team from the television news show 48 Hours, who are in the community filming a documentary on newly released information in the 20-year-old Rhoads murder case. 

Another drill-related mishap occurred Wednesday when high temperatures overcame volunteers at the Newport Chemical Plant in Indiana. 

In a statement released today from Newport, public affairs director Terry Arthur said that emergency responders at the Newport Chemical Depot were affected by heat during the exercise. 

Read More


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jul 24, 2005)

I know the schmucks responsible for that screwup....Piece of advice- don't get hurt in Paris, Illinois.


----------



## Jon (Jul 24, 2005)

Gee... If only the Greater Phila. Counter-terror task force thought we were valuable enough to HAVE mark-1 kits on our rigs... nope.. still hemming and hawing... 

Hey... it is only 2pam and atropine.

At least the patient won't brady down anytime soon.....


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 24, 2005)

Could have been worse...


----------



## Summit (Jul 25, 2005)

Least he didnt turn red and run around like a crazy guy for 20 minutes.


----------



## mark3743 (Jul 27, 2005)

Theren is a perfect way to eliminate these kinds of mistakes, QUIT USING HUMAN BEINGS!!  I thought that is what these exercises were for, to find out where the bugs are?  I am sorry it happened and hope the kid is OK, but 



STUFF HAPPENS!!!


----------



## Jon (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mark3743_@Jul 27 2005, 10:52 AM
> * Theren is a perfect way to eliminate these kinds of mistakes, QUIT USING HUMAN BEINGS!! I thought that is what these exercises were for, to find out where the bugs are? I am sorry it happened and hope the kid is OK, but
> 
> 
> ...


Good point, but someone will probably lose their job over someone else's mistake...

The problem with "not using *humans*" is that *human *volunteers are free, and dummys (mannequiens, sp) cost money....

Welcome

Jon


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## Jon (Jul 28, 2005)

See. I changed it...


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 28, 2005)

Changed what?


----------



## Jon (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@Jul 28 2005, 03:04 AM
> * Changed what? *


 exactly


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+Jul 28 2005, 05:28 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ Jul 28 2005, 05:28 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-TTLWHKR_@Jul 28 2005, 03:04 AM
> * Changed what? *


exactly [/b][/quote]
 Told ya!


----------

